# Anyone use Japanese Crankbaits etc



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I use Japanese plastics but has anyone had any experience with MegaBass, Jackall, or any other Japanese crankbaits? I'm interested in trying a few next year and would like to see if anyone can help me get started and how they compare to the rest of the cranks on the market.

Thanks, Brent


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I have a handful of JDM baits, but haven't had a ton more success with them than I do with the big name US brands. That being said, there are a few that are real winners. Some might say that they are intended to catch fishermen as opposed to fish, but I will say that many of these import baits are of a much higher quality than a Strike King(for example). As far as crankbaits go, I tend to stay on the cheaper side because I've lost enough to know better than throw 15' deep divers that are $30. Here a few JDMs that I think are winners:

Megabass Vision 100 & 110
Megabass Pop Max
Tiemco Shallow "T", Wake "T" & Craw "T" (all discontinued I believe)


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

thelatrobe33 said:


> I have a handful of JDM baits, but haven't had a ton more success with them than I do with the big name US brands. That being said, there are a few that are real winners. Some might say that they are intended to catch fishermen as opposed to fish, but I will say that many of these import baits are of a much higher quality than a Strike King(for example). As far as crankbaits go, I tend to stay on the cheaper side because I've lost enough to know better than throw 15' deep divers that are $30. Here a few JDMs that I think are winners:
> 
> Megabass Vision 100 & 110
> Megabass Pop Max
> Tiemco Shallow "T", Wake "T" & Craw "T" (all discontinued I believe)


Thanks, gives me a place to start...their plastics are better designed and higher quality also.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty much what thelatrobe33 said. There's a handful i've tried and I would rather stick to the custom cranks that I get locally. One exception is i've got a few Evergreen wakebaits that I absolutely love.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> Pretty much what thelatrobe33 said. There's a handful i've tried and I would rather stick to the custom cranks that I get locally. One exception is i've got a few Evergreen wakebaits that I absolutely love.


Thanks, I appreciate the help


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

They're just a gimmick. Don't waste ur money.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> They're just a gimmick. Don't waste ur money.


So what ones have you tried that are just a gimmick? I asked this question because I like and use Jap plastics, I asked for help so I can make a better decision and not waste money trying all of their products. My fishing stops when it gets cold and I use this time to prepare for next year and to learn...so is there anything constructive that you can add?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Sarcasm is lost on the interweb.

I've tried just about all of them and I still use some USDM products due to availability first and foremost and cost. I don't stick to one brand as not all models in one company works better than the other.

Only baits I throw that are JDM exclusive is the Megabass Vision 110(jerkbait) and the LC LV500 Max(lipless). Those two are bar none untouchable in my book for the needed action. I also like the LC BDS series and RC series(shallow cranks). Everyone has their go to though. I own a few of the Megabass Griffons that I havent thrown much at all as well as a couple of their other baits. I also have some LC CB D20's that I have thrown. I haven't found myself to be much a deep crankbait fishermen yet but I am setup for it. Compared to the US baits(DD22s, Bombers, etc...) , the JDM baits just cast a lot better to me due to weight.

Spro makes knock-off's of JDM baits. I know their lipless is a knock off of the Evergreen Buzzer Beater and their McStick is a knock-off of the Megabass Vision 110.

What plastics are you throwing btw? Not much you can get unless you are ordering straight from Japan.

I've used a few but not a lot as that's way to much to pay for plastics. I've use the much talked about Damiki Hydra and the Flick Shake worms from Jackall. The flick shakes are nice but too expensive for a wacky worm. You can sub any worm and it'll work fine so I don't buy them anymore but the jig heads are a must. The Hydra's are ok, nothing special IMO. They are a knock off design of a better US product so I don't think I'll be using it much. I've also tried the Jackall Sasuteki Craws and they are a quality product but I like my Sweet Beavers. Both do the same thing so no need to pay premium. Haven't really ventured into Keitech much yet simply because I haven't found anything of their worth buying. Only thing that catches my eye from them are their Swing Impact swimbaits. Their jigs are ridiculous expensive. The look like crappie jigs so I don't bother. Keitech is designed it seems for the clearer more high pressured lakes like in Japan or out west so I don't feel a need to indulge in them. I wouldn't doubt that they worked though.

Ok, now what's your secrets?! :Banane09:

Oh if you're not registered yet, go join TackleTour.com and come to the DARKSIDE.:devil:


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> Sarcasm is lost on the interweb.
> 
> I've tried just about all of them and I still use some USDM products due to availability first and foremost and cost. I don't stick to one brand as not all models in one company works better than the other.
> 
> ...


Yep...Sarcasm was lost...use smilies

Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it!

Right now I use Keitech Swing Impact 2" and 3" for crappie, the 2" is getting hard to get so I stocked up (10 packs of Bluegill and Silver Shad). This is the best crappie bait ever developed (squid scent). Every color has produced but when the bite got tough BG and SS still caught fish. I also use the Swing Impact Fat 2.8" (Blue/Black, Bluegill, Silver flash Minnow, and Perch) for crappie, WB (2.8 Black), and smallies, and the 3.8" for bass and Walleye...the perch color is deadly for Walleye along with the Lime/Chart. I also like the 2" and 3" Little Spiders for crappie, SM, and LM during crawdad season. SM and LM love the 3" Shad Impact. I also stocked up on the Keitech weedless jig heads because my home lake CJ Brown had had a New Forest planted in her depths. I buy my Keitech from Ebay from Shimreels (Jarvis) who has stores in Vietnam and Indonesia and Keitech USA (Mike/BassCat2000).

I also use MegaBass Rocky Fry Curley Dots and Vibe Tails in Smoke/Silver Glitter 1.5" and 2"(best spring crappie color), Glow Chartreuse(muddy water crappie), and Black for White Bass. I buy these direct from MegaBass USA (Catherine, 413-625-2304) 92 S. Shirkshire Rd, Conway, MA 01341.

Also Ecogear Grass Minnow size S and SS, Silver Glitter/Pearl Belly, Blue/Pearl Belly, and Chart/Pearl Belly for crappie. From Shimreels or Samurai Tackle.

Other than these I think the only other things I used this year was Berkley Frenzy Flicker cranks for Walleye and Bass and the Dahlberg Crawdad, all bought from LBF.com


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

OK...OK...I'll chime in.

Yes - Vision 110s are the bomb. Thankfully most guys won't pay over $20 for a jerkbait. The Ima Flit 120 is awfully nice too. An LC Pointer is a must have in the jerkbait box, and the Bevy Shad are way versatile. There are a couple that I won't talk about in public. Hahahahaha!!

For cranks, I like LC BDSs, RCs, CB D20s and Moonsaults. The Megabass Deep X-200 is nice too, and it feels like you aren't even pulling a crank. Amazing!

To echo Legendaryyaj, the Spro stuff is pretty good. I've fished the Aruku shad a lot and like it, especially because it is a 3/4oz bait. Nice for deep work.

For soft baits, the Jackall Sasuteki craw is great for TX rigging.

There is one Japanese drop-shot bait in particular that is deadly...but I won't tell. Tehehehehe!

I do have an assortment of USDM baits, but they don't seem as nice...save for the Spros. I've pretty much switched over to Japanese hard baits exclusively. If you really want Japanese lure info, you need to go join the TT boards too.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> OK...OK...I'll chime in.
> 
> Yes - Vision 110s are the bomb. Thankfully most guys won't pay over $20 for a jerkbait. The Ima Flit 120 is awfully nice too. An LC Pointer is a must have in the jerkbait box, and the Bevy Shad are way versatile. There are a couple that I won't talk about in public. Hahahahaha!!
> 
> ...


Fantastic Thank you very much.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

OK, now Maybe you guys can narrow it down for me.

I seasonal/pattern fish, (multi species) in my home lake CJ Brown, mainly because my entire family and I love to eat fish (Crappie, BG, WB, and Walleye). Normally I start out in early March for Walleye, then in April I target WhiteBass and Walleye and some Crappie, Then in May/June more Crappie, Summer is mostly for fun, Bass, deep Crappie, and Walleye, and I release everything (warm soft flesh), then in Fall everything is on the menu again just for fun but I will keep cold Crappie and cold 'Eyes. I do not and will not fish for SM or LM until they are off beds and the young have scattered (Personal Preference) after that Bass are strictly C&R. 

So what I'm looking for and $$ does not matter to me...is a Deep Walleye crank (perch color), Deep and Shallow Bass cranks (shad color), and a Deep Shad (imitator and color) crank. I'm going to look at all the ideas you posted but if you have any quick ideas please feel free to let me know.
Thanks again, Brent


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> OK, now Maybe you guys can narrow it down for me.
> 
> So what I'm looking for and $$ does not matter to me...is a Deep Walleye crank (perch color), Deep and Shallow Bass cranks (shad color), and a Deep Shad (imitator and color) crank. I'm going to look at all the ideas you posted but if you have any quick ideas please feel free to let me know.
> Thanks again, Brent


Walleye are not in Japan...so I'm going to limit it to bass only...that and I only fish for bass.

Shallow:
LC RC1.5 in MS America Shad
LC BDS3 in Ghost Minnow
Vision 110 in Ayu

Deep:
LC Flat CB D20 in MS America Shad
Megabass Deep X-300 in ST-Shad, Wakasagi or Wagin-Funa

Good luck!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Walleye are not in Japan...so I'm going to limit it to bass only...that and I only fish for bass.
> 
> Shallow:
> LC RC1.5 in MS America Shad
> ...


I'm glad this is a slow week for me at work I really appreciate the help...I just joined TT, I need to find out about the New Braids I've been hearing about, I've used PP on everything seemingly forever.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Can't go wrong with PP. I use it too but I've also started with Sufix and trying to get onto Daiwa braid.

I thought you mainly fished for bass but I guess I was wrong. Seems like most of the Japanese baits are for bass fishing but you took it to a new level and used them for everything. I think you are way into it deeper than me. When I go crappie fishing, bass assassins still kill them for me and same for white bass. For paddletail swimabaits, I loaded up on some Berkley Hollow Bellies when I saw them on clearance. For walleyes I still just use Rapala Husky Jerks and Shad Raps mainly because of the amount of snags I get caught in. Rapala ain't a cheap bait either IMO.

If you want cranks, I'd say try out the Lucky Craft lineup. They have a lot of variations but I find the CB D20(deep) and the BDS series or Rick Clunn series(shallow) to be great at what they do.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> Can't go wrong with PP. I use it too but I've also started with Sufix and trying to get onto Daiwa braid.
> 
> I thought you mainly fished for bass but I guess I was wrong. Seems like most of the Japanese baits are for bass fishing but you took it to a new level and used them for everything. I think you are way into it deeper than me. When I go crappie fishing, bass assassins still kill them for me and same for white bass. For paddletail swimabaits, I loaded up on some Berkley Hollow Bellies when I saw them on clearance. For walleyes I still just use Rapala Husky Jerks and Shad Raps mainly because of the amount of snags I get caught in. Rapala ain't a cheap bait either IMO.
> 
> If you want cranks, I'd say try out the Lucky Craft lineup. They have a lot of variations but I find the CB D20(deep) and the BDS series or Rick Clunn series(shallow) to be great at what they do.


The Japanese plastic swimbaits (even the smaller sizes) have swimming action that is second to none, add the super scent that is somehow fused into the bait and now they are all I use. The other thing I like is when you get a pack half of them are not screwed up or bent out of shape they are in individual holders or the packs have a tray. The more expensive plastic that they use does not even loose its shape anyway. 

For Walleye rig the Keitech Swing Impact Fat 3.8 weedless, they really smack this bait

I've been reading about the Varivas Braid, SunLine Castaway, Daiwa Samurai, and the Sufix 832. I want something super strong but super thin, I really like the PP but I know by now there has to be something stronger and smaller that holds color better and sinks quicker.

Thanks again for the help...if you would like any more info just let me know


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

PP is supposedly working on a 8 strand braid since its the new hotness. 8 stranded lines are supposed to be thinner. Color is always an issue on any braided line as it's just a dye.

For smaller swimbaits I use the Lunker City Shakers. I am more a bass fishermen so I keep the expensive items to bass fishing and resort to cheaper stuff for the other species. I do fish for all species still though. You've kinda got me sold on the Keitech Swing Impacts now though. I've never doubted them and always wanted to try them but just never got around to it as I never really fished paddletails til this year and had success. Paddletails for walleyes still seem to be a not so new technique but I am sure it's going to blow up soon.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> PP is supposedly working on a 8 strand braid since its the new hotness. 8 stranded lines are supposed to be thinner. Color is always an issue on any braided line as it's just a dye.
> 
> For smaller swimbaits I use the Lunker City Shakers. I am more a bass fishermen so I keep the expensive items to bass fishing and resort to cheaper stuff for the other species. I do fish for all species still though. You've kinda got me sold on the Keitech Swing Impacts now though. I've never doubted them and always wanted to try them but just never got around to it as I never really fished paddletails til this year and had success. Paddletails for walleyes still seem to be a not so new technique but I am sure it's going to blow up soon.


You know, I might just wait for the PP 8 strand...PP is like my first Love and has taken care of me for all these years....I know its limitations and drawbacks and have adapted to them so it can be used on every pole I own.

You should see the looks I get when people see these swimbaits and ask what I'm fishin' for and I say Walleye. Then when they see me later and I have a couple they start asking about them...It makes perfect sense to use them. I'm telling you..that squid scent is the ticket


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

If you are sold on the Squid scent go try the Lucky Craf Real Skin pointers. They used real squid skin and applied it to their popular jerkbait, the Pointer. I'm not to sold on it but you might be!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> If you are sold on the Squid scent go try the Lucky Craf Real Skin pointers. They used real squid skin and applied it to their popular jerkbait, the Pointer. I'm not to sold on it but you might be!


I'm going with the www.pro-cure.com stuff.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Daiwa Samurai braid is the bomb. I've used PP, Spiderwire, Sufix...and Samurai braid is the best IMO with the Sufix second.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Daiwa Samurai braid is the bomb. I've used PP, Spiderwire, Sufix...and Samurai braid is the best IMO with the Sufix second.


The boys at TT seem to like Varivas and Sunline, then Daiwa, sufix ,etc. I don't think the price difference between Varivas,Sunline, and Daiwa would make that much difference....am I correct? So I guess the Varivas and Sunline are more of a SaltWater braid since they are a light blue color?? I don't know how the light blue would look in stained water?????


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> The boys at TT seem to like Varivas and Sunline, then Daiwa, sufix ,etc. I don't think the price difference between Varivas,Sunline, and Daiwa would make that much difference....am I correct? So I guess the Varivas and Sunline are more of a SaltWater braid since they are a light blue color?? I don't know how the light blue would look in stained water?????


Never used the Sunline braid as it is pretty new...I want to tho!

Check out the 8-way braid shootout. Pretty informative.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Never used the Sunline braid as it is pretty new...I want to tho!
> 
> Check out the 8-way braid shootout. Pretty informative.


I read that 3 times and I'm still confused. I guess the Daiwa is best but it costs too much, the Toray breaks with too much shock, and the Preferred is cheap but gets the job done. 

I want an 8-strand because you get an even smaller dia. With a smaller dia, the braid will sink quicker but will not pull the lure (a small crappie lure) down, it will follow the lure and will not effect its action on the way down like Flouro or a Braid/Flouro combo. Normally the 8 strand will have even more strength etc. But they cost more and I'm not willing to try 3-4 of them at 40 to 50 bucks for a small spool


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been looking at the Jackall line of cranks lately. Now with this thread I might have to check out some other companies stuff as well.

I'd be willing to test out the 8 strand braid at some point in the future. Wonder how much more it'll cost over the regular braid that's out there now. I'm gonna have to do some online research on that aspect of it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a jackal Aragon mr-x and love it.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I've been looking at the Jackall line of cranks lately. Now with this thread I might have to check out some other companies stuff as well.
> 
> I'd be willing to test out the 8 strand braid at some point in the future. Wonder how much more it'll cost over the regular braid that's out there now. I'm gonna have to do some online research on that aspect of it.


Most of the 8-strand is north of $40.00 for 150 yards, that's why I'm hesitant, but it can be even thinner and stronger than regular braid...Oh well, I guess I do have a few month to ponder this query


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> I have a jackal Aragon mr-x and love it.


Hey James, keep on him...I gave him a Jackall catalog to tempt him and I know by now he's itchin' to pull the triggerLOL


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I read that 3 times and I'm still confused. I guess the Daiwa is best but it costs too much, the Toray breaks with too much shock, and the Preferred is cheap but gets the job done.
> 
> I want an 8-strand because you get an even smaller dia. With a smaller dia, the braid will sink quicker but will not pull the lure (a small crappie lure) down, it will follow the lure and will not effect its action on the way down like Flouro or a Braid/Flouro combo. Normally the 8 strand will have even more strength etc. But they cost more and I'm not willing to try 3-4 of them at 40 to 50 bucks for a small spool


With a mono backing, I can get 3 spools out of the 300yd Samurai braid. Considering it lasts two years or more, it isn't so bad.

I'm anxious to try out the Sunline braid.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got a Jackall Giron in the bluegill pattern that I swear I'm gonna catch a giant with someday. But as far as the rest of my crank arsenal, most of them are Bomber Lures.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> I've got a Jackall Giron in the bluegill pattern that I swear I'm gonna catch a giant with someday. But as far as the rest of my crank arsenal, most of them are Bomber Lures.


So how do you like the action...do you think it has qualities that the Bombers don't...what's keeping you from that Giant with it?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> With a mono backing, I can get 3 spools out of the 300yd Samurai braid. Considering it lasts two years or more, it isn't so bad.
> 
> I'm anxious to try out the Sunline braid.


The money doesn't bother me but with 4 of them to try I think I'd rather just jump to the top and bypass the others So what are your impressions of the Samurai? Why do you think the Sunline would be better? Remember, Varivas is suppose to be the Best of them all.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Hey James, keep on him...I gave him a Jackall catalog to tempt him and I know by now he's itchin' to pull the triggerLOL


Oh I've been eyeballing that thing alot,they look like they got some cool stuff. I might "pull the trigger" here in the next couple of months. I plan on working some serious overtime come the first couple of months of 2011 to fund my purchases for the year. Jackall is definitely one company I'm really looking at buying something from.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Intimidator said:


> The money doesn't bother me but with 4 of them to try I think I'd rather just jump to the top and bypass the others So what are your impressions of the Samurai? Why do you think the Sunline would be better? Remember, Varivas is suppose to be the Best of them all.


You'll never know til you try them all honestly. Rule of thumb is when you don't know which one to get, get all of the ones you want to try out! haha

Between PP and Sufix I can honestly say Sufix is a lot rounder than PP. PP feels flat in my hands but Sufix feels round like mono.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> You'll never know til you try them all honestly. Rule of thumb is when you don't know which one to get, get all of the ones you want to try out! haha
> 
> Between PP and Sufix I can honestly say Sufix is a lot rounder than PP. PP feels flat in my hands but Sufix feels round like mono.


x2 Sufix is much nicer than PP.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> x2 Sufix is much nicer than PP.


OK...so it looks like I should start at the top....Varivas...and.....Sunline, since you guys are working on Sufix and Daiwa.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Look into YGK Castman as well. It is supposed to be the thinnest of them all. Seems like most of the import braids are made for saltwater apps.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> Look into YGK Castman as well. It is supposed to be the thinnest of them all. Seems like most of the import braids are made for saltwater apps.


I just keep coming back to the fact that alot of these are light blue and I just don't think it's gonna be good in stained water.??????


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> So how do you like the action...do you think it has qualities that the Bombers don't...what's keeping you from that Giant with it?


It's a swim bait. Location and conditions have to be just right for me to use that bat when I'm up to the plate. But even though I don't swing that bat very often... I think it's gonna work someday. Metaphorically speaking. Ha Ha.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> It's a swim bait. Location and conditions have to be just right for me to use that bat when I'm up to the plate. But even though I don't swing that bat very often... I think it's gonna work someday. Metaphorically speaking. Ha Ha.


The Giron is a good one JnP! This one thought so. 

The drop is way important...like a jig.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Intimidator said:


> I just keep coming back to the fact that alot of these are light blue and I just don't think it's gonna be good in stained water.??????


Black it out with a sharpie. The Varivas supposedly isn't very abrasion resistant but I think it does come in a white color. I use yellow braid with a FC leader.

I Googled this up: http://henry-gilbey.blogspot.com/2009/01/my-best-fishing-line-of-2008.html


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> Black it out with a sharpie. The Varivas supposedly isn't very abrasion resistant but I think it does come in a white color. I use yellow braid with a FC leader.
> 
> I Googled this up: http://henry-gilbey.blogspot.com/2009/01/my-best-fishing-line-of-2008.html


I'm glad you posted about it's abraion resistance because I just found the reviews on it...that's not going to work fishing rip-rap and rocks as must as I do....Thanks...that saved me some money right there


----------

